# Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?



## franwo (17. November 2011)

*Hallo zusammen,

ich gehe seit ca. 40 J. zum Fischen. Normales Fischen !
Seit voriges Jahr hab ich den "Super-Karpfen-Virus "
Egal!
Mein Problem:
Ich höre von den "Insider" nur ....." die Karpfen kommen jetzt erst in Beißlaune" ...ENDE NOVEMBER???;+

Bisher hatte ich angenommen, dass sich der Stoffwechsel bei den lieben Tier'chen nach unten schraubt ...wenn es kalt wird !|kopfkrat

Selber habe ich bisher die Erfahrung gemacht ....je kälter das Wasser desto tiefer stehen die Fische - im Winter .

Okt.2011 habe ich nachts noch Super - Großkarpfen fangen können - nur nachts !Wassertemp. ca. 14 °C.

Vor 3 Wo. (letzte Okto.-woche) 8 Tage mit Zelt am See und nur 2 Bisse/Abläufe.
Davon war der 1.Biß ...vom Wels am 28.10.11/0:00 Uhr.
Der 2. war um 01:15 Uhr ...Karpfen !

Innerhalb 8 Tagen nur 2 Bisse !? Wassertemperatur nur 11,8 °C !|supergri

Nochmal die Frage aber anders gestellt:
Ist das wirklich so, dass die Karpfen in den letzten Zügen des Jahres, eine überdurchschnittliche Nahrungsaufnahme machen und dies bei Wassertemperaturen von jetzt ca. 8°C .... zwecks Fettaufnahme????

Wenn dies so sein sollte ....fahre ich nochmals zeitnah raus, bei Minus-Temp. (nachts).... über Tage an diesem See ..;-)

Oder ist dies ein Wunschtraum der Angler in den letzten Zügen des Jahres ???#d

LG franwo

*


----------



## Lupus (17. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

Hallo,
ich versuche es mal wie folgt zu beschreiben:
Wissenschaftlich ist wohl erwiesen das Karpfen *ab* ca 8 Grad* wieder* mit der Nahrungsaufnahme *beginnen*!! Nachzulesen bei Wulf Plikat!

Damit ist deine Frage, wann die Nahrungsaufnahme endet, aber noch nicht beantwortet! Es stimmt schonmal, das sich der Stoffwechsel mit sinkenden Temperaturen verlangsamt... Und es ist ebenfalls richtig das die Karpfen im Herbst nochmal richtig zuschlagen...wann das genau ist kann ich allerdings nicht sagen und eine Temperaturangabe dazu wann der FRessrausch beginnt ist mir nicht bekannt!

Mein biologisches Verständnis sagt mir, dass dies aber kaum bei 8 Grad der Fall sein kann! Das Temperaturoptimum müsste höher liegen wenn man davon ausgeht das die Fische ab 8 Grad wieder mit der Nahrungsaufnahme beginnen....

Ich werd mal schauen ob ich noch etwas zum Thema finde...aber eines sollte man nicht vergessen...die Ganz dicken beißen noch bei Temperaturen bei denen sich die kleineren Fische schon zur Ruhe begeben haben.
Und auch ganz wchtig: "*Auf dem Sofa fängt man nichts!*"

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Gunnar. (17. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

Nabend,


> *Bisher hatte ich angenommen, dass sich der Stoffwechsel bei den lieben Tier'chen nach unten schraubt ...wenn es kalt wird !.....*
> 
> *.....Innerhalb 8 Tagen nur 2 Bisse !?*


 
Der Hauptgrund ist wohl der das die Fische jetzt nicht mehr "durch die Gegend ziehen". Eben weil der Stoffwechsel "runtergefahren" wird.
Ebenso spielt die Futterstrategie eine wichtige Rolle. Wer jetzt viel füttert macht die Fische satt.
Jetzt ist es wichtig die Rückzugsgebiete der Fische im jewaligen Gewässer zu kennen........ wenig und punktgenaues Füttern bringt jetzt den Erfolg...


----------



## sauerseb (17. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

Hier in Franken isses seit Wochen so, dass wir stetig mäßigen Ostwind haben, Nachts Frost. Die Wassertemperatur liegt an meinen Weihern zwischen 4 und 7 Grad.

Ende Oktober konnte ich letzte Aktivitäten der Karpfen feststellen. Jedoch nich beim Fischen, sondern gehe ich an 3 von 4 Weihern 2 mal täglich Gassi. Wir haben Ende Oktober ein ganzes WE nochmal draussen verbracht und konnten keinen einzigen Karpfen fangen. Wassertemperatur waren da bereits auf unter 10 Grad runter. Komischerweise aber 2 große Karauschen und 1 Graser^^. 

Seit jetzt fast 3 Wochen habe ich keinen Karpfen mehr an der Oberfläche oder Gründeln gesehen. Was mich bis dato davon abhielt, es nochmal zu probieren. Aber mal sehn, was hier noch so an Tipps kommt.


----------



## Lil Torres (17. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

hallo franwo,

an meinem hausgewässer hat das "große fressen" in diesem herbst nicht stattgefunden, dafür war es einfach noch zu warm. ich habe, ebenfalls in der letzten oktoberwoche, meine letzte tour gemacht. da hatten wir nachts noch gefühlte 8-10 grad... #c

diese woche hat es bei uns den ersten "vernünftigen" frost gegeben, mit ordentlich verspätung!! ich könnte mir vorstellen, das sich die fische jetzt nochmal richtig die wampe vollschlagen.

ansonsten muss ich mich aber meinen vorpostern, vor allem Gunnar., anschließen. 

edit: ich sehe gerade das du aus düren kommst, gruß aus langerwehe!! #h


----------



## Lupus (17. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

Ich nochmal...habs mal nachgesehen und muss sagen das ich mich nicht getäuscht habe:

Ich *zitiere frei* nach Wulf Plickat 2004 "Modernes Karpfenangeln" S.85 f.:"Unterhalb von 16 Grad beginnt das große Fressen.... die Uhren der ganz Dicken scheinen anders zu gehen als die des Gewässers und der kleineren Artgenossen...der Ansitz lohnt sich allemal bis 10 Grad eher 8. Im Übrigen kann ich hir sauersebs beobachtungen bestätigen und mit den Ausführungen von Plickat ergänzen. "...die Fische sind bei diesen Temperaturen im unteren drittel des Gewässers zu finden, da sie der schwindenden wärme folgen..." Wen wunderts das der seb da keine Beobachtungen an der Oberfläche machen konnte!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## sauerseb (17. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

gut möglich und jeder Angler weiß das ja, dass bei Kälte die Jungs ins Tiefe ziehen. Nur so gar keine Sichtung ist schon komisch für den ganzen November. 

Ich hab nur so Bock aufs Fischen und keinen Bock jetzt noch 3-4 Monate zu warten...

Das Spinnfischen is zwar ok zur Entzugsbeschränkung, aber nich grad das Wahre!


----------



## Lupus (17. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

Ja ja wem sagst du das...da ich regelmäßig den Frust bekomme wenn im Übergang zum Winter nix mehr geht werde ich mich diesesmal wohl vermehrt dem Feedern widmen.... das verkürzt die Watezeit doch um einiges!


Gruß

Lupus


----------



## franwo (18. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

Ja ...dann werd' ich wohl noch mal mein Zelt aufbauen, nächste Woche.
Danke für Eure Stats...macht ja Hoffnung ;-)
Grüße aus Düren
Franwo ("der mit dem Wels tanzte")


----------



## Ukeleidriller (18. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

ich weiß nicht wie sich "frssrausch" definieren soll??

was wollen die karpfen denn zu dieser jahreszeit großartig fressen?
das natürliche nahrungsangebot ist sehr stark eingeschränkt. der stoffwechsel massiv zurückgefahren.
ich glaube nich an einen "fressrausch" da dieser eine aktivität des karpfen voraussetzt in form von aktiver nahrungssuche. bei dem verlangsamtem stoffwechsel kaum vorstellbar da keine größeren strecken mehr geschwommen werden um nahrung zu finden.

wer allerdings weiß wo sie stehen im winter, und ihnen direkt vor ort den köder präsentiert kann auch das ganze jahr über fangen.

wer diese stellen nicht genau lokalisieren kann geht wohl eher leer aus. kleinere seen sind wohl im winter wesentlich attraktiver weil die standorte der karpfen besser eingegrenzt werden kann.


----------



## cyberpeter (18. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

Hallo,

ich glaube dass es vom Wetter abhängt ob es ein "großes Fressen" gibt und wie lange es andauert.

Ich habe in den vergangen Jahren die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es immer dann zu einem "goldenen Herbst" gekommen ist, wenn die Temperaturen in der Nacht zwar sehr stark zurückgegangen sind, am besten mit leichtem Frost, unter Tags aber noch relativ hohe Temperaturen geherrscht haben und das Gewässer nicht zur stark und vorallem zu schnell abgekühlt ist. Hier konnte man dann Karpfen vom 1 Meter tiefen Uferbereich bis zum 6 Meter tiefen Platau überall fangen weil sie anscheinend das ganze Gewässer nach Nahrung abgesucht haben und aufgrund der nicht mehr ganz so üppigen natürlichen Nahrung auch gerne auf Futter "angesprungen" sind und man dann auch große Karpfen gefangen hat, die man den Sommer über nicht an den Haken bekommen hat.

In diesem Jahr hatten wir aber sehr lange noch relativ milde Temperaturen in der Nacht wo man aber schon gemerkt hat, dass die Fangerfolge zurückgehen. Die Periode, wo es in der Nacht relativ kalt war und unter Tags sich das Gewässer zumindest etwas aufgewärmt bzw. nicht weiter abgekühlt hat war aufgrund des kalten Ostwindes und des Nebels dieses Jahr sehr kurz. Bei uns sind die Karpfen, nach ein paar besonders fangreichen Tagen fast innerhalb einer Woche aus den Uferbereichen und von der Oberfläche verschwunden obwohl nochmal mit Karpfen besetzt wurde. Seit dem fängt man zwar noch Karpfen, die aber nur noch an einigen tieferen Stellen des Gewässers.

Deshalb vermute ich, dass den Karpfen dieses Jahr der "Startschuß" gefehlt hat und zu dem Zeitpunkt wo sie es dann "realisiert" haben "der Winter kommt" war die Wassertemperaturen nur ein paar Tage gut und sind dann besonders in den flacheren Gebieten schon so stark gesunken, so dass sie kein "Lust" mehr auf eine ausgedehnte "Freßtouren" hatten.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ukeleidriller (18. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

es ist wie mit dem wein. jeder jahrgang ist anders.


----------



## Lupus (18. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

Natürlich ist jedes Jahr etwas anderes! 
Das große Fressen gint es aber und ist in der Tat kein Ammenmärchen!! Das kann ich nicht nur aus eigener Erfahrung berichten sondern es ist auch durch diverse literarische Quellen abgesichert!
Wer da noch behauptet das würde es nicht geben kann auch sagen die Erde wäre eine Scheibe!!

Auch biologisch betrachtet macht es einen Sinn! Aber achtung! Ich hab nicht gesagt das das große Fressen jetzt stattfindet und auch nicht überall! Es ist ja wie gesagt abhängig von der Wassertemperatur!! Ist der Stoffwechsel der Fische runtergefahren kann es genau aus diesem Grund kein großes Fressen mehr geben. Biologisch ist das nicht möglich! ABer genau vor diesem runterfahren der Stoffwechselabläufe macht ein dauerndes Fressen sinn!!!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## cyberpeter (18. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*



Ukeleidriller schrieb:


> es ist wie mit dem wein. jeder jahrgang ist anders.



Das schon, aber das "große Fressen" ist Fakt!

Es kommt halt auf die Temperaturen drauf an ob bzw. wie lange es dauert.... 

Da wir in Deutschland nicht überall die gleichen Temperaturen haben und dazu auch jedes Gewässer anders "abkühlt" kann es natürlich Gewässer geben wo dies besonders ausgeprägt ist und länger dauert und wieder andere wo das große Fressen 1-2 Tage dauert weil dann die Temperaturen zu schnell unter 10 Grad gesunken sind.


----------



## Gunnar. (18. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

Nabend,

Ukeleidriller hat ja schon die richtige Richtung vorgegeben. Darauf möchte ich aufbauen.

Der Karpfen hat keine innere Uhr die ihm sagt das wenn es kälter wird er sich Winterspeck anfressen müßte. Ist ja logisch - braucht er auch nicht. Als wechselwarmer Fisch fährt er im Winter seinen "Energiehaushalt" herunter. Also braucht er  keinen Fettvorrat von dem er zehren müßte.

Warum aber ist der Fisch nun im ab Spätsommer bis weit in den Herbst herein so beißfreudig??
 Ist ganz einfach.
 Die natürliche Nahrung schwindet zum Sommerende. Das Wasser ist aber noch so warm das der Fisch immer noch aktiv ist. Um jetzt Nahrung zufinden muß sich der Bursche bewegen. Er zieht also auf Nahrungssuche durch das Gewässer. Gleichzeitig verbraucht er bei dieser Aktivität wieder Energie wodurch sein Hunger und damit die Beißfreudigkeit steigt. In dieser Zeit werden wohl die meisten Fische gefangen.

Der Spaß geht dann soweit bis die Wassertemperatur ihn langsam aber sicher Einhalt gebietet. Es kommt der Zeitpunkt wo er sich in sein "Winterquartier" zurückzieht. Meist sind das die tieferen Stellen im Gewässer. Dort sammeln sich regelrecht die Fische.Zu diesem Zeitpunkt lassen unsere Fangerfolge logischerweis stark nach.

 Der Fischer zB nutzt dieses Verhalten aus.. Er braucht nun nur noch seine Zugnetze durch diese Stellen ziehen und er hat sein Weihnachtsgeschäft sicher. Blöd für ihn nur wenn der Winter sehr milde ist. Dann sind die Fische unter Umständen noch im Gewässer verstreut.... gerade solch Winter sind dann wieder für uns Angler interssant.

Ein anderer Weg ist der das man gerade in kleineren Gewässer, selbige "am Leben" erhält in dem man regelmäßig füttert. Macht man das richtig können die Fische auch noch Kalten Wasser lange aktiv gehalten werden so das man dort noch regelmäßig fängt wenn woanders schon Totentanz ist.


----------



## cyberpeter (18. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

Hallo Gunnar,

ich glaube nicht, dass deine "Theorie" richtig ist zumindest nicht ganz .... |rolleyes 

1. Sicher wird das Nahrungsangebot geringer was den Karpfen zum verstärkten suchen animiert. Aber das geschieht ja relativ langsam. Der "Freßrausch" tritt aber meist recht abrubt ein - manchmal sogar "über Nacht". Ich hatte das schon ein paar mal, dass ich eine oder gar mehrere Wochen Ende September relativ schlecht gefangen habe und von einen Tag auf den anderen, vorallem wenn es in der Nacht richtig kalt geworden ist, hat man gemeint, man ist an einem anderen Gewässer und dass hat ca. zwei Wochen angehalten. Ich glaube nicht, dass diese niedrigen Temperatur in einer oder zwei Nächten dazu geführt haben, dass ein Großteil der natürlichen Nahrung plötzlich nicht mehr da war ...

2. Ich habe mich mal mit einem Fischzüchter unterhalten und auch der hat festgestellt, dass seine Karpfen Ende September / Anfang Oktober mehr Nahrung zu sich nehmen als sonst. In diesen Teichen dürfte die natürliche Nahrung aber eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Lupus (18. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

DIe Beobachtung das es einen plötzlichen Umschwung zu geben scheint kann ich bestätigen!! Natürlich ist es fraglich ob man nicht vorher an einer anderen Stelle auch schon einen Tag zuvor gefangen hätte...Jedenfalls scheint es über Nacht loszugehen und plötzlich beißt es sogar zu ganz abgefahrenen Uhrzeiten zu denen vorher gar nichts ging!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Gunnar. (18. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

Nabend Peter,

Das Dumme bei den Karpfen ist das sie unsere Lehrbücher nicht lesen können.
Daher machen se watt se wolln. LooL .... Grau ist alle Theorie... Kein Wunder wenn unsere Theorien abweichen. Die "Biester" geben uns ja keine Antwort nach dem warum - weshalb.

In der Praxix gibts dann bekanntlich Abweichungen so das die Erfahrungen völlig unterschiedlich ausfallen. Selbst meine Erfahrungen an einem und dem selber Gewässer weichen gelegentlich dermaßen ab das man am liebsten alle Theorien über Haufen werfen müßte...

Das abrupte Beißen oder das Gegenteil - das konnt ich im laufe der Zeit zu jeder Jahreszeit mal beobachten. Das würde ich also nicht im alleinigen Zusammenhang mit dem "Herbstfressrausch" sehen wollen. Da gibt es siche ne Unmenge an Gründen für...


----------



## sauerseb (18. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

Gunnar hat schon recht. Dieser Herbst war hier in Franken nich wirklich toll. Da war der Frühling und der Sommer schon wesentlich besser.

Mit den Fressphasen isses ja eh völlig situationsbedingt. Wir hatten hier Tage dieses Jahr, da konnten wir uns kaum retten vor Bissen, dann 2 Tage später, selbe Stelle, selbe Zeit und es war ne andere Aufführung. Gibt viel mehr Faktoren, die die Fressphasen bestimmen, als lediglich die Jahreszeit. Die Karpfen konnten dieses Jahr viel früher das Fressen beginnen durch den sehr sehr warmen Frühling, dann machten sie im Sommer durch die niedrigen Temperaturen kaum ne Pause und der Herbst war dann nich mehr so von Bedeutung. So erklär ichs mir, dass es seit ein paar Wochen einfach kaum noch Aktion gibt bei uns.


----------



## cyberpeter (19. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Das abrupte Beißen oder das Gegenteil - das konnt ich im laufe der Zeit zu jeder Jahreszeit mal beobachten. Das würde ich also nicht im alleinigen Zusammenhang mit dem "Herbstfressrausch" sehen wollen. Da gibt es siche ne Unmenge an Gründen für...



Sicher gibt es dass zu jeder Zeit - dass die Fische mal beißen und mal nicht ......|rolleyes 

Ich meine also nicht, dass man an einem Tag 8-9 Karpfen fängt und am anderen nichts oder gute Spods plötzlich nicht mehr funktionieren. Das sind meistens Sachen, die man irgendwie erklären kann wenn man ein Gewässer nur lang genug kennt.

Dieser "Freßrausch" ist, sofern er denn stattfindet, wirklich anders und sorry wenn ich dass so sage man merkt den Unterschied. Im Gewässer ist plötzlich "der Teufel los", Beißzeiten ändern sich radikal und Karpfen werden plötzlich an verschiedenen Stellen gefangen wo man sonst nie welche fängt und natürlich dass plötzlich "Massenfänge" an der Tagesordnung sind und das alles von einen Tag auf den anderen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Gunnar. (19. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

Aber woran liegt dieses Verhalten?
Hier gehts ja um die Wassertemperatur. Siehst du da den alleinigen Zusammenhang?

Nu bin ich mal bockig und behaupte weiterhin das dieses von dir genannte Verhalten zu jeder Zeit stattfindet / stattfinden kann.

Stützen wir uns nun rein auf unterschiedliche Erfahrungen? Oder gibts nachvollziehbare Gründe??
Drehen wir uns gar im Kreis?


----------



## Ukeleidriller (19. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

ich sehe daß es keine "einheitliche" tendenz gibt.

natürlich muß es heute nicht in bayern genauso laufen wie in niedersachsen oder berlin. zwischen uns usern hier im forum liegen oft viele hundert kilometer.
die wassertemperatur ist aber meiner meinung nach allgemein sehr ausschlaggebend.
bei sehr niedrigen wassertemperaturen kann es keinen fressrausch geben.   --> *stoffwechsel*

mag sein daß die karpfen in einem gewässer in dem die temperaturen langsam fallen und es noch einigermaßen natürliches futter gibt, nochmal den "turbo" einlegen und alles mitnehmen was sie kriegen können vor der ruhigen jahreszeit (winter)

aber ist das wasser ersteinmal sehr kalt, geht kaum noch ein karpfen an den haken. (außer ich habe meinen köder in seinem direkten umfeld platziert)


----------



## Lupus (19. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

Nach meiner Auffassung geht es i erster lInie um die Kombination Jahreszeit und Wassertemperatur!
EInes ist mal Fakt: Einen ressrausch kann es bei kaltem Wasser nicht geben da die Fische die Nahrung nicht verdauen können!

Und natürlich gint es diese vermehrte Futteraufnahme nicht nur im Herbst sondern z.B. auch vor und nach dem Laichgeschäft!...was ja ebenfalls u erklären ist....

Warum bekommt man nun keine eindeutigen Ergebnisse! Auch diese Frage ist relativ einfach zu beantworten! Die Angelei ist ja kein gewöhnlicher Versuchsaufbau bei dem man ein Variable hat! 

Grau ist alle Theorie..das sehe ich nicht so! Denn wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse bringen uns schon einiges weiter! Natürlich lassen sich die erkentnisse nicht immer 1 zu 1  auf unsere Angelei übertragen!

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

Ich halte die Sache für Anglerlatein.

Fische steuern ihren Freßprozess nicht. Sie fressen bis alles weg ist oder nix mehr reinpasst. Alles andere wäre suizid.

Auch nach dem Laichen trifft das zu, nur dass dann wahrscheinlich de Stoffwechsel auf Hochtouren läuft, also schneller verdaut wird.

Je kälter das Wasser, um so langsamer der Stoffwechsel, um so weniger wird gefressen.

Ich kann mir höchtens vorstellen, dass die Karpfen sich mit fallenden Temperaturen in bestimmte Bereiche des Gewässers zurückziehen, weil da Sauerstoffkonzentration und Temperatur am günstigsten sind. Das müssen nicht zwangsläufig die tiefsten Bereiche sein.

Findet man so einen Spot, fängt man mehr, weil dort die Fischdichte am größten ist.


----------



## Lupus (19. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

Anglerlatein ist es nicht! Unterhalb einer gewissen Temperatur Fressen Karpfen nicht oder kaum noch weil eben der Körper Aufgenommene Nahrung nicht verwerten kann!!!! Das ist ein Fakt!
Selbst die Koikarpfen im Gartenteich meinnes Kollegen liegen jetzt am Grund und nehmen eingeworfenes Futter nicht auf!!

Denn wenn der Stoffwechsel nicht läuft kann der Fisc die Nahrung nicht umsetzem und keine Energie daraus ziehen!

Das die Fische an bestimmten Stellen stehen ist richtig

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Gunnar. (19. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

Aber warum fange ich dann im Winter beim Eisangeln Karpfen??


----------



## angler1996 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

les hier schon die ganze Zeit mit

Ralle schrieb: Fische steuern ihren Fressprozess nicht ( sinngemäß)
Vielleicht oder sicher nicht bewußt.
Aber warum sollen die sich nicht auch einfach Winterspeck anfressen? Die fahren ihren  Energieverbrauch zwar runter, aber bei Null ist der doch nicht. Also wovon Leben?
Und ja , beim Köfi-Stippen ( hier im Erzgebirge) und Januar beißen Karpfen auf Köderportionen, die für Plötzen bestimmt sind.
Zumindest an einem Gewässer kann ich es mir einfach dadurch erklären, dass dies an den tiefsten Stellen des Gewässers stattfindet. Da sollen sich die Karpfen im Winter ja auch bevorzugt aufhalten.
Gruß A.


----------



## Lupus (19. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

Das Wiederspricht sich nicht! Natürlich bedeutet das herunterfahren der Stofwechselprozesse nicht das sie gar nichts mehr fressen (können). 
DIe Fische befinden sich ineinem Zustand von sehr gernigen Energieverbrauch ähnlich einer Winterruhe hin und wieder nehmen sie auch dann Nahrung auf wenn sie nicht allzuweit weg ist!

Im übrigen KämpfenKarpfen im Drill auch viel weniger hat das Wasser an Temperatur verloren! Das ist ebenfalls ein Indiz für den verminderten Stoffwechsel!


Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Ukeleidriller (20. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

alle kaltblüter werden "träge" bei niedrigen temperaturen.

meine landschildkröten fressen momentan nur ca 10% von dem was sie noch vor einigen wochen gefressen haben und bewegen sich kaum noch.

den karpfen geht es nicht anders. nichts hat so einen starken einfluss auf eine kaltblüter und seiner aktivität wie die umgebungstemperatur.

außerdem ist es wie lupus schon gepostet hat auch unmöglich für den karpfen größere futtermengen zu verdauen bei runtergefahrenem stoffwechsel.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*



Lupus schrieb:


> Anglerlatein ist es nicht! Unterhalb einer gewissen Temperatur Fressen Karpfen nicht oder kaum noch weil eben der Körper Aufgenommene Nahrung nicht verwerten kann!!!! Das ist ein Fakt!
> Selbst die Koikarpfen im Gartenteich meinnes Kollegen liegen jetzt am Grund und nehmen eingeworfenes Futter nicht auf!!
> 
> Denn wenn der Stoffwechsel nicht läuft kann der Fisc die Nahrung nicht umsetzem und keine Energie daraus ziehen!
> ...



Mit Angleratein meine ich das anfressen von Winterspeck, nicht den reduzierten Stoffwechsel. 



angler1996 schrieb:


> les hier schon die ganze Zeit mit
> 
> Ralle schrieb: Fische steuern ihren Fressprozess nicht ( sinngemäß)
> Vielleicht oder sicher nicht bewußt.
> Aber warum sollen die sich nicht auch einfach Winterspeck anfressen? Die fahren ihren  Energieverbrauch zwar runter, aber bei Null ist der doch nicht. Also wovon Leben?



Winterspeck anfressen bedeutet ja nix anderes, als zu einer bestimmten Jahreszeit besonders viel Nahrung aufzunehmen. Mehr, als normalerweise üblich.

Das aber würde bedeuten, dass die Fische zuvor eben nicht soviel fressen, wie sie kriegen und reinfuttern können. Übertrieben geagt, sie achten während der warmen Jahreszeit auf ihre Taille und hauen kurz vor dem Winter nochmal richtig rein. 
Nee, Fische fressen immer bis nix mehr da ist oder nix mehr reinpasst.

Zum zweiten wrd die Nahrung unter Wasser knapper, je weiter das Jahr fortschreitet. Das hat nicht nur was mit den Temperaturen zu tun, sondern schlicht auch mit dem Zyklus der Fischnährtiere. Wenn also überhaupt " Speck" angefressen wird, dann in der warmen Jahreszeit, wenn das Nahrungsangebot am größten ist.

Scheinbar verstärkte Freßaktivitäten sind daduch zu begründen, dass die Wassertemperatur im Spätherbst und Vorwinter den Stoffwechsel noch recht aktiv halten, während das Nahrungsangebot knapper wird. Je weniger Nahrung im Wasser ist, um so größer ist die Chance, dass ein Fisch den Angelköder nimmt.

Weiter sammeln sich Fische mit sinkenden Temperaturen an Stellen, an denen es etwas wärmer, und ausreichend Sauerstoff vorhanden ist. Das müssen nicht zwangsläufig die tiefsten Stellen sein. Da spielt auch die Sprungschicht und der Sauerstoffgehalt eine Rolle.

Es kommen also zwei Faktoren zusammen.

Weniger Nahrung und höhere Fischdichte an geeigneten Stellen.
Findet man solche Stellen, wird das Fangergebnis besser sein. Das erweckt den Eindruck, die Fische würden mehr fressen, "Winterspeck" anfressen. 

Mit weiter fallenden Temperaturen sinkt der Stoffwechsel immer weiter. Die Fische verbrauchen weniger Energie und die Nahrungsaufnahme wird auf ein Minimum reduziert. 
Aber nicht völlig eingestellt. ie Wassertemperatur ist auch im Winter nicht konstant. Das auf und ab der Temperatur ist gleichsam auch ein auf und ab des Stoffwechsels und der Nahrungsaufnahme.


----------



## colognecarp (20. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

Das was du geschrieben hast Ralle hatte ich auch immer so im Gefühl weil dieses angebliche winterspeck anfressen konnte ich für mich noch nicht so beobachten, die besten und meisten fänge am Stück hatte ich immer mitten im jahr, von frühjahr bis spätsommer an. Im Herbst hatte ich bei mir immer einen rückgang der fänge beobachtet, aber alle schwören immer so auf den Herbst was ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen konnte. 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Gunnar. (20. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

Moin moin,

Im Laufe der Jahre sieht es* bei mir* mit den Fängen so aus:
-Im Frühjahr gut
-Im Sommer mittelmäßig bis schlecht
-Im Spätsommer gut
-Im Herbst sehr gut
-Im Spätherbst wieder mittelmäßig und ab Mitte November eher schlecht( aber es beißt noch)

Meine Theorie dazu:
Frühjahr:
 Wasser wird warm - Fisch "wacht auf" - noch wenig nat. Nahrung vorhanden - Fisch hat Hunger und muß durch die Gegend ziehen = erfolgreiche Zeit für die Angler..

Sommer:
Natürliche Nahrung im Überfluß - Fisch braucht nicht "durch die Gegend ziehen" - die Fische sind auf unser Futter / Köder garnicht angewiesen- zur dieser Zeit leben sie quasie im Schlaraffenland - die Fangerfolge lassen deutlich nach.....

Herbst:
Wasser noch warm - nat Nahrung schwindet- und ähnlich wie im Frühjahr wird der Fisch wieder "durch die Gegend ziehen" = rosige Zeiten für die Angler.

Klar gibt es im Laufe der Jahre auch mal Abweichungen davon. Gelegentlich erhebliche sogar. Aber die generelle Richting stimmt.


----------



## carpfisherbasti (23. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*






_*SO SIEHT ER ETWA AUS!!!*_




Guten Abend,
ich wohne ja im Spreewald (Oberspreewald) 
hier gibt es tausende von Gräben, ich möchte es morgen mal an einem etwa 5-6m breiten (vielleicht auch mehr...) auf Karpfen, Schleie, Brasse oder so probieren...
Allroundangeln...!
Dort ist eine Kurve und es ist so um die 0,5-1m tief, an einigen Stellen auch tiefer...

Es gibt viel Kraut usw, aber an der Stelle wo ich angle is glaub ik nich so viel davon.

Was meint ihr habe ich dort erfolg, Karpfen gibt es dort einige!

Welche Köder soll ich verwenden, ich angle natürlich auf Grund...;+

Ich brauche dringend Tipps! Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Ukeleidriller (24. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

irgendwie hast du dir den falschen thread ausgesucht, weil dein anliegen in diesem fall offtopic ist.

aber wenn wir schon mal dabei sind . . . 

vorfüttern ist bestimmt von vorteil. ich würde mit kleinen partikeln anfüttern. hanf und weizen z.b.
such dir eine tiefere stelle, evtl wo noch etwas kraut steht, denn dort werden wohl auch die zielfische sein.
schleie wird sehr schwer, brassen gehen immer. karpfen?? mit viel glück könnte was laufen. aber da würde ich dir eine 24 stunden session empfehlen.


----------



## carpfisherbasti (24. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

Danke...! Du hast mir sehr geholfen! Aber 24 stunden session wird bei mir nich gehen weil, ich höchstens 5-6 Stunden zur verfügung habe...
aber egal

Berichte wenn es was neues gibt!


----------



## Yoshi (24. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*



sauerseb schrieb:


> gut möglich und jeder Angler weiß das ja, dass bei Kälte die Jungs ins Tiefe ziehen. Nur so gar keine Sichtung ist schon komisch für den ganzen November.



Nicht unbedingt, bei uns (große Kiesgrube), lassen sie sich derzeit immer noch gut in ca. 4-6m tiefen Wasser fangen.


----------



## sauerseb (24. November 2011)

*AW: Je kälter das Wasser ,desto besser beißen die Karpfen?*

Mag sein, die Wassertemperatur is ja auch sehr davon abhängig, wie groß das Gewässer ist und wie tief. Bei uns in Franken gibts hauptsächlich kleine Weiher zwischen 1 und 5 ha und nicht tiefer als 3m. Die kühlen sehr schnell ab und dann isses nahezu vorbei mit den Karpfen. Kiesgruben sind wesentlich größer und v.a. wesentlich tiefer. Das sind richtige Wärmespeicher im Winter.

Daher isses logisch, dass es bei dir noch Bisse auch in flacheren Zonen gibt, die aber schon tiefer sind, als die gesamten Gewässer bei mir.


----------

